# Помогите найти хорошего специалиста по ЛФК и ортопеда в Питере



## max_d (26 Май 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

У меня имеются проблемы с позвоночником - грыжи и протрузии в разных отделах.
У невролога уже был, сейчас в поисках двух хороших специалистов:
- грамтоного *врача ЛФК*, способного составить индивидуальную программу занятий и поставить правильную технику выполнения;
- грамотного *ортопеда*, способного поставить правильные двигательные стереотипы.

На сегодняшний день нужных специалистов я не  пока нашел.
Прошу помочь с поиском.


----------



## max_d (29 Май 2015)

Неужели, всё настолько печально?


----------



## Lari (29 Май 2015)

max_d написал(а):


> Неужели, всё настолько печально?



*Да, в СПБ есть нюансы *


----------



## max_d (29 Май 2015)

Lari написал(а):


> *Да, в СПБ есть нюансы *


Звучит зловеще 
А в чем эти нюансы?


----------

